# More Power from Rooftop Solar



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

More Power from Rooftop Solar.



> *A startup says technology inspired by RAID hard drives can boost power output by up to 50 percent.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

